# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  cầm hỗ trợ

## khamnamkhoa

em hiện đang rất cần một phần mềm lồng chữ vào video (giống như kiểu phụ đề ạ)và hướng dẫn.bác nào có thì làm ơn giúp đỡ em với ạ.em xin cảm ơn.

----------


## superman

cái soft này thì thiếu gì chứ
chương trình video watermark sẽ giúp bạn việc đó
tại tại *đây* nhé

- sau khi install, mở chương trình lên 
- chọn add file để chọn video muốn chèn chữ 
- destination folder : chọn nơi muốn chứa file sau khi hoàn tất 
- output format : chon đuôi file như avi, mpeg, wmv, real media... (khuyên dùng wmv cho file nhẹ và dễ up lên mạng) 
- để viết chữ vào video, nhấn nút add text. 1 cửa sổ mới mở ra. 
- viết chữ vào khung text setting. có các tùy chọn thay đổi font chữ, size chữ, color, v.v 
- phần position, chọn vị trí của chữ trên video : trái, phải, giữa, ngang,... 
- sau khi hoàn tất, chon ok để trở lại màn hình ban đầu. 
- để save file, chọn kí hiệu > (play) nằm kế chữ generate ! 
vậy là xong rùi đó. 
--------------------------------------------------
dùng avs video converter 6.2
cũng đc đó bạn ạ 
*download*

clip hướng dẫn nè 

[youtube]mqtobbventc&feature[/youtube]

----------


## tuanlucki

em down cái video watermark vế rồi ấn vào add text thì chả hiện ra gì cả làm ơn chỉ dùm em với

----------


## recvietnam316

bác nào có phần mềm làm ơn giúp gìm em cái

----------


## huongtmbn

làm ơn giúp em với không em chết mất các bác ơi

----------


## dangban321

làm gì có chuyện đó chứ, khi bạn khởi động chương trình lên bạn bấm vào *try*
và ra 1 bảng video watermark factory bạn tìm đến add file khi bạn bấm vào đó nó sẽ cho bạn tìm đường dẫn đến file video mà, mình làm đc nè

----------

